# Alum South pool



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Can anyone provide water clarity in the south pool of Alum who fished it today?

Thanks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Its clear.... no issues. I was on bank. Wasn't in any coves with tribs but main lake is good


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Workingman said:


> Its clear.... no issues. I was on bank. Wasn't in any coves with tribs but main lake is good


Thanks Workingman


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Was out there Sunday 11/4 and south pool was fine. I couldn’t get much going but not due to clarity. Water temp was 51-53. I noticed that they are pulling water thru now so could get a bit more stained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

kfi said:


> Was out there Sunday 11/4 and south pool was fine. I couldn’t get much going but not due to clarity. Water temp was 51-53. I noticed that they are pulling water thru now so could get a bit more stained.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you kfi


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

fished from 6 to 730 and got a crappie and saugeye off rogue.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished marina docks from 9:00 to 10:30 this morning. Had one nice fish hooked on a vibe and lost it. Dozen guys fishing and only saw 1 short saugeye and some bluegill caught. Nice brisk morning on the water.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

That's a lot of dudes fishing, I'm assuming it was the dock ice fishing guys?


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes. Most were using ice gear. There were a few guys using vibes and few with minnow on bottom. Thats what caught the short eye was a minnow on the bottom.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Water is dropping back towards winter pool. Lots of shore fishing spots opened back up. Middle and south pools are crystal clear.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Caught five nice keepers tonight. 4 on rogue and 1 on swimbait. Fished 5 to 7.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

fished alum last night 730 to 1100 last night. Caught 2 saugeyeon rogue and a crappie on swimbait. Buddie I was fishing with caught 2 and gave them to me. Was a nice pre thanksgiving haul of meat.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Got ten (maybe seven keepers), and a smallie last night. All on hj-12 retrieved slow with ten second pause. It’s been slow this fall, for me anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Im the one who came around 8:00. We ended up catching 3 after you left. The wind switched to the east and turned em off. I went and tried one more spot on the southwest corner of lake and hit one more and headed home.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I was abke to hit lake around dark they were hitting Joshy swims good but hit some girls on jerk bait. Nice and fat wind died bite died. Was great to see some females. Water temps getting right snd maybe ee will finally get the pull of water gone.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy turkey day boys. Glad you got some meat off those fish webby. It was great meeting you and fuzzy grub out there. Always fun to shoot the breeze with couple ogfers. Soon as that wind shifted from east bite died. Hope to get out some more been tough for me to find time to fish.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

It was nice meeting you guys. I’m glad the bite didn’t die until you got a few. It should only get better until ice up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyeseeker (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anyone give me an idea on where to start looking to catch these things I’ve fished alum for many years and can’t seem to get the saugeye I can always catch smallies and crappie but never any eyes I fished the marina from 4 am to 7:30 with no luck at all and fished Sunday night from 8:30 pm tell 10 and didn’t get much either


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

44 degrees at the surface. ~1-2 ft visibility. Water level down a few feet


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished tonight from 530 to 9. Got a nice 20 inch eye on a slush swim and my son caught a 11 inch crappie on a husky jerk


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

I’ve never tried for the saugeye at alum! Don’t know where to start? I’ve heard stories of people catching them at the spillway if the water is close to the top of the sidewalk and if not then they’ll try the front side of the dam? Just wanting a lil info on if this is true or not and if so I’m assuming either evening or night time would be best to give it a try. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

They are all over the lake, anywhere with parking and access is a place to try. Look for areas that they may concentrate usually due to structure and or wind / current. Good threads at top to read about all of this. I personally have never caught one in alum spillway, but I'm not the world's best fisherman! Haha.
I have done best at night, usually in the worst weather. (Cold, wind, rain, snow). Sometimes it's hard to get off the couch to go out there!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Picked up 5 nice eyes tonight on swims. Fished from 5 to 730. Came home to some ham and bean soup and headin back out for #6. Lookin for a big girl!


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

webby said:


> Picked up 5 nice eyes tonight on swims. Fished from 5 to 730. Came home to some ham and bean soup and headin back out for #6. Lookin for a big girl!


From shore or boat?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Is there any Ice on Alum yet? Wanted to do one last float on it in the Yak this weekend, but not going to go out if the bays are already locked up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Is there any Ice on Alum yet? Wanted to do one last float on it in the Yak this weekend, but not going to go out if the bays are already locked up.


I drove over 36/37 yesterday an it was mostly iced. Not sure bout south tho


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Temps in the 40's today and tomorrow with Thursday night low showing as 36 and then a high of 46 on Friday. I think if you really want to get out Satruday, there will be some open water.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

North of Cheshire has some ice on west side of bridge but the south side was open this morning. The Cheshire ramp area looks good (no ice)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Workingman said:


> North of Cheshire has some ice on west side of bridge but the south side was open this morning. The Cheshire ramp area looks good (no ice)


Awesome thanks.


----------

